# CBT and steroid injections?



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi guys, the not very nice consultant I saw today said the only thing that was likely to help CFS patients was cognitive behavioural therapy and steroid injections (corticosteroid if that is the right word). He said CBT can help us contol our hypothalamus. I'm very open to mind controlling the body as I am doing a course of hypnotherapy to help with IBS, with which I have learnt to control the cramping and diarrhea with my mind. But do you think we can actually control our hypothalamus???He said the steroid injections were worth a try... 30% of patients find them very helpful. He claimed there were no side effects and they were completely safe, but I know that they can cause odeama, acne, weight gain and stop the body producing its own cortisone, which would lead to obvious problems with the CFS. Has anyone tried either of these therapies? I'd be grateful for your input, thankssusan


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi there,Hey, you might like to think about taking cortisone injections. I had two in my hip quite a while ago and they have caused atrophy in the hip now. It looks like a hole in my hip as the muscle etc has wasted because of those injections and like I said, it was only two of them.Please be careful.Brooke------------------B Howes


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

shrinky, thanks for telling me about this. I replied in your other post.P.S I read today that corticosteroid steroids are immune surpressants, which I can't for the life of me believe is a good thing unles there is obvious immune upregulation. I thought my immune system was down regulated!! Everything I've read so far from respected doctors here in the UK and the ME Association, advises that steroid injections are not recommended, yet I have a consultant from the first ME clinic in the UK telling me they will be fine.Anybody's opinions gratefully recieved!susan(ME is the name for CFS in the UK!)


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i had one in my back,worked like a mirical for one week,and it was much too painful to do again,just for one weeks relefe.denny


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Basicly he told you that it is all in your head!Dont take those shots--it is a tempory fix and the stuff is hard on the heart. The reason behind surpressing the immune system is because it is thought that Fibro--cfs--like arthritis is an autoimmune problem suggesting that your immune system is turning on you--so to speak.But personally i would not take steroids of any kind.There are some instances where they are warrented--like lung diseases--arthritis--ms etc... but even with these conditions it is for a short duration.Debbie


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Debbie - know what you mean about the autoimmune link, something an OT from the ME Clinic told me, that CFS might be related to other immune, and specifically autoimmune problems, like, they come from the same base, but there isn't necessarily a risk of getting an autoimmune condition if you already have CFS. Asked the consultant about this, and he said there is no evidence to suggest that link - something the ME CLinic and the ME Association disagree with. They also disagree with steroid use. ANd they part funded this consultant! He's recently 'retired' from the NHS and only seeing those with private health insurance, adn I'm beginning to think he's 'off the leash' as far as prescribing goes. I think he suggested CBT because he personally and all his family (I feel sorry for them) have benefited from it, in terms of coping with EVERDAY tiredness, stress adn illness. I reckon he thinks if it helps him, it will help me too. Of course, he's not remembering that the tiredness he feels is TOTALLY different to my tiredness and illness. Stupid idiot!Sorry to vent! Thanks for the info. I think I'll be on the sceptical side on the steroids unless my GP thinks it's an amazing idea, and I trust her, she knows her stuff. Thanks everyone, and would love to hear more if anyone else has experience of these two things.susan


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Golly Susan --do be carefull.Steroid use to relieve tiredness is a stop gap measure that can only cause more harm in the end. This Dr. you speak of using it could be addicted---anyone see that movie with James Mason?Anyway---at its best it would be temporary.I had one shot for tendonitus---never ever again--hurts like **** gives temp. relief--then pain is back. Keep me posted---Debbie


----------

